# Sniper Ghost Warror3 .....wer kann helfen?



## Joerg2511 (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Gamer
Ich habe mir das Sniper Ghost Warrior3 zugelegt. nachdem Ich die quasi Gegenseite gespielt habe (Sniper Elite 3 &4) sollte das Game jetzt an der Reihe sein.
Ich habe aber zwei Fragen:
1---- ist es wirklich so, dass man nur 5 Patronen an der Werkbank herstellen kann für das Schafschützengewehr? Übersehe ich etwas? oder findet man weitere Munition dann bei toten Gegnern? Die Waffenauswahl ist ja enorm.... dann würde es ja problematisch sein die richtige Munitin zu finden???
2----- Einstellung der meter zum gegner geht nur in 50ger-Schritte also 100 dann 150 und 200 ...gibt es da ein Trick das noch genauer zu machen?
Danke vorab sagt der Jörg


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2017)

1. Du kannst mehr herstellen. Brauchst nur entsprechende Rohstoffe. Also alles einsammeln: Kisten, fremde Waffen demontieren, Leichen durchsuchen u.s.w. Nachladen an der Waffenbank geht wenn es angezeigt wird (nennt sich auffüllen). Dafür muß die entsprechende Waffe aktiv sein. Die Begrenzung der Munition ist von Gewehr zu Gewehr unterschiedlich. Bzw. kannst Du es durch freigeschaltete Waffen-Upgrades verbessern (mittleres, großes Magazin für Waffe x). Mußt das dann natürlich installieren. Unterwegs gibt es auch Munitionsboxen.

Bezüglich der Munition wurde das vereinheitlicht. Für Sniper-Gewehre gibt es ein Einheitskaliber. Ebenso für Automatikwaffen, Pistolen und für Pumpguns. Jeweils für jede Klasse eine eigenes Kaliber. Aber egal welches Gewehr der Klasse Du erwischst: Das Kaliber paßt dann bei Deiner Waffe der gleichen Klasse.

Die restlichen Munitionstypen sind Lockmunition und Markiermunition  für Scharfschützengewehre bzw. für die Bögen (Pfeile).

2. Die Erhöhung ist nur so grob möglich. Den Rest mußt Du mit Vorhalt und Einberechnung von Windrichtung und -stärke lösen. Oder Du spielst auf "leicht" oder "normal" und aktivierst die Zielhilfe "roter Punkt". Das funktioniert aber nur bei den unteren Schwierigkeitsstufen. Für das Steam-Achievement über 500 m mit 10-fach Zielfernrohr (kannst Du auch nach der Kampagne machen) kannst Du einfach die Schwierigkeit auf die untere Stufe stellen und Zielhilfe ein, wenn Du es einfacher haben willst.


----------



## Joerg2511 (11. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank Michael....die Antwort war ausreichend und kam genau zur richtigen  Zeit. Also heißt es auch in diesem Game. Leichen plündern und Sammeln was zu sammeln geht.
nette Grüße vom Jörg


----------



## Joerg2511 (11. Juni 2017)

Eine Frage beschäftigt mich noch:
Im Einführungs Tutorial mit dem Bruder, konnte ich mit dem Scharfschützengewehr also dem Zielfernrohr "zoomen"...jetzt im Game direkt bei den Missionen schaut man durch und fertig. keinerlei Zoom Funktionen. Was genaue Treffer in der Entfernung richtig schwer macht. Übersehe ich Etwas? oder ist im Tutorial eine andere Waffe benutzt worden?
fragende Grüße vom Jörg


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2017)

Es gibt verschiedene Zielfernrohre. Welche mit "fixer" Vergrößerung können nicht zoomen. Da steht dann da 10 x und nicht mehr. Und es gibt welche mit 3 oder 4 Zoomfaktoren. (10 x 24 x 32 mal oder so ähnlich) Da kann man das einstellen. Mußt mal nachsehen was aktuell montiert ist. Viele Objektive werden erst im Verlauf freigeschalten.


----------

